# 3 RCR BG finishes major op with major success



## GAP (10 Oct 2008)

Canadian soldiers seize Taliban weapons, supplies
Updated Fri. Oct. 10 2008 12:18 PM ET The Canadian Press
Article Link

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan -- Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan have seized a series of major Taliban supply depots containing everything from winter clothing and medical supplies to bomb-making equipment and anti-tank weapons.

The discoveries came after three days of patrolling in a village long believed to be an important staging point for insurgents.

The operation was intended to increase security in Kandahar City by disrupting the flow of Taliban fighters into the region.

Together with soldiers from the Afghan National Army, the Canadians found dozens of homemade explosives, mines, mortars, radios and an 82-millimetre recoilless rifle -- a weapon capable of taking out an armoured vehicle.

The soldiers also found what appeared to be a Taliban infirmary, complete with IV bottles, bloodstained clothes and two 50-kilogram sacks of dried peas from the United Nations, originally donated by Canada.

Insurgents declined to tangle directly with the heavily-armed battle group from the Royal Canadian Regiment, although the operation did encounter several improvised explosive devices.
More on link


----------



## Edward Campbell (10 Oct 2008)

Kudos to Mortarman Rockpainter, who toils away in 3 RCR, and Recce By Death, who is living all our dreams in the turret of his tank, and all the other soldiers out there on a job well done.  :cdnsalute:

Keep it up, all ranks; we're mighty proud of you all.


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Oct 2008)

Thanks to all the troops out there in the sandbox. Get one or two for me.


----------



## GDawg (11 Oct 2008)

Great score! Glad to hear that a recoilless rifle is out of the hands of the TB, those buggers are a show stopper! Hopefully the successes of 1-08 will be exceeded by the men and women of 3-08!


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Oct 2008)

Perhaps that RR will end up back in Canada at a museum, along with other 'war' trophies.

OWDU


----------



## fire_guy686 (11 Oct 2008)

Job well done troops.


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Oct 2008)

Link
The Canadian Press
KANDAHAR, Afghanistan -- Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan have seized a series of major Taliban supply depots containing everything from winter clothing and medical supplies to bomb-making equipment and anti-tank weapons.
The discoveries came after three days of patrolling in a village long believed to be an important staging point for insurgents.
The operation was intended to increase security in Kandahar City by disrupting the flow of Taliban fighters into the region.
Together with soldiers from the Afghan National Army, the Canadians found dozens of homemade explosives, mines, mortars, radios and an 82-millimetre recoilless rifle -- a weapon capable of taking out an armoured vehicle.
The soldiers also found what appeared to be a Taliban infirmary, complete with IV bottles, bloodstained clothes and two 50-kilogram sacks of dried peas from the United Nations, originally donated by Canada.
Insurgents declined to tangle directly with the heavily-armed battle group from the (sic) Royal Canadian Regiment, although the operation did encounter several improvised explosive devices.

There are other links out there on this, some of which are more descriptive of the find.  Unfortunately, I can't get to them right now.  If someone does, please post here.  It was a VERY substantial find.

Well done to the troops!


----------



## xena (11 Oct 2008)

Bravo Zulu Royal Canadians!

 ;D


----------



## armygirldreams (11 Oct 2008)

Here is a link a little more complete  as you request.... I am glad that you would find all of this because my boyfriend was among those who worked to find that ... But i'm little worried , I have no more news of him since the day you discovered that, but i know the sandbox is full of unexpected and you work so hard ...Then will have to wait for the good news ....  Keep up the good work, we are very proud of you  

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/War_Terror/2008/10/10/7043621-cp.html


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Oct 2008)

xena said:
			
		

> Bravo Zulu Royal Canadians!
> 
> ;D


Don't forget the Strats, Dragoons, Engineers and Horse Artillery!


----------



## Old Sweat (11 Oct 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Don't forget the Strats, Dragoons, Engineers and Horse Artillery!



Well done to all, and a classy reminder, David.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Oct 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Don't forget the Strats, Dragoons, Engineers and Horse Artillery!



Well done, both in deed, and in your reminder about other colleagues also downrange.

Stay safe, all.


----------



## xena (11 Oct 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Don't forget the Strats, Dragoons, Engineers and Horse Artillery!



Of course.  Even congratulations to all the CS and CSS types that supported you along the way!  Bravo Zulu everyone involved!

FWIW, at the time of my posting, no one was mentioned but 3 RCR.  I may have been a lousy clerk posted to Second Battalion during my time in, but all Royals are my regimental brethren nonetheless.  I'm proud to have been associated with you in any way.


----------



## ArmyRick (11 Oct 2008)

Good job, troops!


----------



## Niteshade (11 Oct 2008)

I love it when I read stuff like this. Really boosts our morale, but moreso, take a lot of fight (and the ability to do so) out of our enemy.

Sad part is: all the residents of that village who claim to not be "Taliban" or "Taliban supporters"... surely the people of this village knew what was going on in their own back yard. I understand that whole "fear" aspect, but at the same token, they could very well have been welcoming the Taliban.

Nites


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Oct 2008)

There are no innocents in this war I am afraid.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (12 Oct 2008)

http://www.stripes.com/article.asp?section=104&article=58077


Canadian soldiers uncover Taliban weapons cache
By Drew Brown, Stars and Stripes
Mideast edition, Sunday, October 12, 2008



Drew Brown / S&S
1st Lt. Aaron Corey, of 7 Platoon, November Company, 3rd Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, talks on the radio while Cpl. Adam Hitchings kneels behind him as they search for a Taliban triggerman after buried explosives struck a tank and a mine-clearing vehicle during a six-day operation in the village of Nakhonay, Afghanistan.
Purchase reprint

See more photos here.

NAKHONAY, Afghanistan — The initial tip came from a boy who warned that the compound and grape vineyard was a "bad place," and that he and other children in the village had been warned not to go there.

Afghan troops took a quick look around and declared the small farm held nothing of interest. But Canadian soldiers advising the Afghans decided to send in a bomb-sniffing dog to investigate, just to be sure.

More on Link


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Oct 2008)

What stood out for me from the Stars & Stripes account:



> ....  The soldiers also discovered bomb-making materials, handheld radios, winter clothing and more than a dozen boxes of medical supplies that included IV bags, antiseptics, pain medicine and bandages. *Several boxes bore the label of the International Red Cross Logistics Center in Peshawar, Pakistan.* Others indicated that the contents had originated in Europe, Canada and the United States ....


----------



## TCBF (12 Oct 2008)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> What stood out for me from the Stars & Stripes account:



- No different from past wars.  Generous medical aid intended for civilian hospitals and refugee camps ends up in the field clinics and hospitals of insurgent forces and terrorists.


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Oct 2008)

CdnArtyWife said:
			
		

> Canadian soldiers advising the Afghans decided to send in a bomb-sniffing dog to investigate, just to be sure.
> 
> More on Link



Good call. I've seen this happen before... one group says 'don't bother', another says 'Eff it, might as well give it a go'. You'd be surprised how much initiative it takes to do that sometimes. Well done folks.


----------



## Edward Campbell (13 Oct 2008)

Here, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act from today's _Ottawa Citizen_ is the ICRC's position on humanitarian aid to all in need:

 http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=9fde3ef1-baab-47e6-8049-03c03b96dbf6


> Red Cross defends supplying aid to Taliban
> *Help is given to all sides under international humanitarian law*
> 
> Tom Blackwell, Canwest News Service
> ...



So, there it is, people in 'need' (armed insurgents or  not) get help, but the Red Cross neither supports nor protects fighters.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Oct 2008)

If only these lines were true of the Taliban, as they are of the Western armies:



> Its activities are in line with international treaties that require combatants to care for each other's casualties if captured, said Mr. Stocker.
> 
> "There is no such thing as going into a battle and leaving your adversaries wounded in the field," he said. "This is clear in international humanitarian law."



Unfortunately the Taliban don't play by these rules.


----------



## Spanky (13 Oct 2008)

Hopefully all of the medical supplies will be given to civilian hospitals so that they can treat the innocent victims of the Taliban.


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2008)

Spanky said:
			
		

> Hopefully all of the medical supplies will be given to civilian hospitals so that they can treat the innocent victims of the Taliban.



I'm sure they will - it's probably from where they originated in the first place.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Oct 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'm sure they will - it's probably from where they originated in the first place.



Can't tell where they came from, but photo 2 of the slide show S&S has:
http://www.stripes.com/08/oct08/cache1012/
has this caption:  "Afghan troops redistribute medical supplies after they and Canadian soldiers found  them hidden in a makeshift Taliban hospital in the village of Nakhonay."


----------



## 043 (14 Oct 2008)

Pro Patria!!!!!!!! Chimo!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Oct 2008)

Now go out and get some more.....and you know why.


----------



## MG34 (15 Oct 2008)

Good job and all that, but come on folks, this isn't the first time such a cache has been found a little less on the gushing please.


----------

